# Puffin and grey lag goose



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Wasn't happy with my original puffin so cut the blank for a different one.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

They will be great looking toppers. What is the standard length shaft you use for your stick. I have been looking at some British stick web sites it is hard to tell. I wish we had a selection of accessory and part cane stores you all have over there.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

There isn't a standard lengths, sometimes sold as 1.2. 1.3 and 1.4 m. I harvest my own hazel and cut to customer requirements .If its a hiking pole that would be to the armpit if a walking stick I would cut it down to wrist height. that would include the topper I insert on it.

There is a very large range of accessories available to us for shaping rams /buffalo horn a large range of collars from rams/buffalo horns nickel silver and brass camel bone .A wide range of pre cut handles and shanks

Surprised there not available there. Some of the biggest selling items is rams and buffalo horn you can buy pre cut shapes which need final finishing but I like to start with the raw material.

I finally managed to fit the griffin topper to a hazel hiking pole yesterday. which along with a few other sticks I am putting them up for sale on a Facebook site asking for a realistic price for them they will have to go. I have seen them sell for over £150

I will have to see if there's any offers that's realistic

Finally managed to mount the griffin on a shank had it ages waiting to get it finished


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The griffin looks great cobalt. What is the Facebook site?


----------

